
Blogspot.in Sold for $5,999 - ca98am79
https://namebio.com/blogspot.in
======
ca98am79
fyi this is in reference to Google letting this domain drop, which broke
millions of sites:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23767781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23767781)

